# Heres some photos from my backyard



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi There,

You have some photos here of nucs (or traps? mating nucs?) they have a small hole with a pivoting cover and a little one with a pivoting colour - what's the small one for?

Adam


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I was givin those from a friend. I'm pretty sure they are old mating nucs. Thats what I'm going to use them for anyway. The small hole is where the bees come and go. The big hole is just a vent hole. Both nucs came with a feeder made out of a solid piece of wood that someone drilled out the inside. My friend didn't know anything about the history of them, he told me they were in his barn when he bought his place.


----------



## Adam Foster Collins (Nov 4, 2009)

I see, thanks!

Adam


----------

